# Eura mobil 590 DSS Ladestart switch????



## 99053 (May 4, 2006)

Have worked out most thing on our 1995 Eura purchased last Jan but are still struggling to understand what the Ladestart switch on the control panel is for?Have had a translation from a German next door who seems to think it is a device for boosting the main battery from the leisure batteries when needed by depressing it for 10seconds. Would love to know can anyone help?Or if you know how to use it?Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am a native German speaker and an Euramobil owner. However mine is a bit younger (from 2002) and has no such switch on the control panel.

Literally "Ladestart" means "Start charging". But to really be able to tell you what it is I would need the whole blurb from the manual about this switch.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Could it be an 'Emergency start switch' that connects the house batteries to the engine battery via a relay for starting if the engine battery is flat ? .. this is common in RVs ..


----------

